

Show HN: Online Design Thinking Coach - jachwe
http://www.designthinkingcoach.de/

======
jachwe
This is an app to guide you through the entire process of Design Thinking in
an (interactive) online course.

It was originally build as an iPad Webapp. Now i ported it to the web to see
if there is any response and interest in this app.

For now it's only in german. I am planning in proper refactoring an l18n if
there is a good amount of (positive) response.

